
Apache Fineract 0.5.0-incubating Release - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201612.mbox/%3CCAOSe2yvu7J8Xs4eJAoi4uN888w0bDo-%3DNnd_J%2BD9VC6gRd8Gog%40mail.gmail.com%3E
======
based2
[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/FINERACT/Complet...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/FINERACT/Completed+Features)

